

Ask HN: provide feedback for loc.is - jdavid
http://loc.is
Loc.is is a short URL service for street addresses, and GPS coordinates.  By varying the length of the hash you limit the precision of the address.  Using the full URL path will define exactly where you are, however limiting it to 5 or 6 characters will only tell people which city you are in.  For each location we will try to show you a few interesting events, facts or … What would you like to know about a given location?
======
ErrantX
Pretty neat.

However it is not immediately clear what to put in the search box. It might be
obvious but I actually had to think about it for a second :)

~~~
jdavid
anything else?

what sort of information would you find useful on the landing page?

